# Asus vs LG??



## Techfreak99

Buying a blu-ray writer/burner this weekend perhaps.Which of these manufacturer's products would you buy and why.Thanks for any help. Will makeMKV or Anydvd HD work with these players?


----------



## spirit

I have an LG Blu-Ray Burner (BH16NS40) and it's a great drive, so I'd recommend that. 

Really though, when it comes to optical drives brand doesn't matter so much. Both companies make good drives so just get whichever does what you want for cheapest.


----------

